# XPS l5 L521x VS HP 7010tx



## indtail (May 23, 2012)

Hey so I just have a few questions about these laptops:
Dell XPS L521X(Foto en details dunne Dell XPS 15 met Gorilla Glass verschenen | Core | Tweakers.net Nieuws) btw, this link is in Dutch. you'll need to translate it in Chrome
And
HP Dv6 7010tx (HP Pavilion dv6-7010tx Entertainment Notebook PC (B0P38PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products)

Keep in mind , the XPS has not been launched yet whereas the HP is available and they're both the refreshed models. Ivy bridge processors and Nvidia "6xxM" chips

Now the question is, I want a Full HD display and I'm not sure if HP offers one. As per the site they don't I guess. Whereas the link for the XPS says it'll come with FHD native res. does anyone know availability of the FHD screen on HP. If so, for how much?
Also, does changing the HDD of the laptop void the warranty?
And now, here's the biggest dilemma I am in... I will use the laptop for the following purposes...
1. light gaming(New games but at lower res. and low settings would do.)
2. photoshop sometimes
3. a BIT of Autocad or computer related Graphics. I'm an Engineering student in the field of IT so...just a bit in one semester. not so important
4. slight video encoding, Just occasional. something like making a video on windows movie maker
5. Watching a lot of HD videos!
6. Lots of programming in c, c++, c#, net beans & eclipse(Specially)

Should i choose a Core i5 or an i7 processor?(Either ways I am going to wait for the Ivy bridge variants of both. HP already has i7 ivy bridge)

Lastly, should I wait for the XPS to launch or get the HP right away. Because in the XPS, I got a lot of options like if I get the i5 IVY BRIDGE, I can upgrade the graphic card from 630M to a 640M(630 is common to both in the stock variants) for the money I save. And of course, the XPS is being redesigned, or so the rumor says.
Please help me out and also tell me if any one knows any confirmed date on when the XPS 15 comes to india? 

Thanks a lot for your time and patience!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2012)

If you really are targeting  a good dGPU, then no point stressing on IB. You can even get SB. Check out Vaio CB45. May be Sony soon rolls out the IB iteration soon.


----------



## indtail (May 23, 2012)

No man, I'm not interested in a GPU as much as the processing power and the speeds of the ram(These are @ 1600MHz. only High end SB offer that). And of course the FULL HDD/ It's just...good to be there. And does replacement of the HDD void the warranty?


----------



## sarthak (May 23, 2012)

Dell has stopped giving FHD option on current XPS. Don't know if it would again start giving it with newer generation. Changing hdd doesn't void warranty, atleast with HP. If you really want FHD then wait for it to come to India.


----------



## parth7495 (May 24, 2012)

Recently , I purchased HP Laptop  DV6 7010 TX from HP Innova dealer
ahmedabad on 21-05-2012.

It has only one Headphone out slot while your configuration on net
shows 2 headphone slots with stereo . I have confirmed with your toll
free number
on 1800 425 4999 today


----------



## indtail (May 24, 2012)

Yeah well I got my fingers crossed then. And what kind of customizations does HP offer?
@Parth, how's you're laptop working bro? Tell me in detail.


----------



## indtail (May 24, 2012)

And does HP offer the upgrade to the FHD screen? if not what else can you upgrade apart from the ram in the HP dv6?
@Parth, how's the laptop? I might buy it so please tell me in detail. Thanks

All in all, which one would you suggest out of the two? wait for the dell or buy the HP?


----------

